# Burgman 650 Executive



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Well, I cleared out a couple of other jobs I had at work, and got to start on this.
It's a Suzuki Burgman 650 Executive edition scooter.

What it's getting:

2 sets of JL Audio C5 Coaxes
1 JL Audio 900/5
1 Kicker 8" L7
Pioneer DEH-P510UB
Pioneer Marine Remote w/ display
Bass knob
Custom Fiberglass Box
Custom Fiberglass Speaker pods
Kinetik 600 battery (in addition to the stock battery)

All in all, about $3000 worth of stuff...and honestly, the labor should have been WAY more than we charged, but know we know for next time.

Under seat compartment where equipment will be going:










Where the front speakers will be going:










Where the customer wants the rear speakers....but I have other ideas I need to ask him about.










Basic planned layout:










Some misc. build up pics of the box. I used cardboard to frame up the shape of the box, so it is fully removable without having to gut the whole rear of the scooter again.



















Lined w/ tinfoil:










Started glassing:










Out of the compartment so I can reinforce it tomorrow and build the face.










Hopefully more tomorrow or Saturday...

Jay


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Oh, and here's his custom upholstered 2-tone Ostrich seat.


----------



## Audiolife (Dec 19, 2008)

haha this is great.


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Cool! little different, but still Mobile Audio!


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

Can we get a wider angle shot too? I'm having a hard time picturing the whole thing. Looks fun though.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Wider angle of which part? Or the whole scooter?
It's kind of WAY apart right now, so I don't know if it'd do much good.

Looks like this, normally:










Jay


----------



## 98kugt (Jul 27, 2007)

Alot of electronics in a small area. Should be interesting for sure


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

Thats not much of a scooter. It looks like a small motorcycle.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

638cc, CVT tranny IIRC.

It's highway legal and I've had several Burgman owners tell me it tops out over 110mph, so it's OK for transportation, but to me it still looks like a big Spree 

Jay


----------



## poochieone (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm in love!


----------



## sigma6 (Mar 28, 2006)

Interested to know how you are going to measure the cabin gain and transfer function.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm going to guess. 

Here's some more pics:



















I perfed the underseat compartment to give the sound somewhere to go. A few of the other ones I've seen done weren't vented like this and the sound was trpped primarily under the seat. The area's that are perfed are in covered areas not easily accessible by water. Most of these guys don't ride if there's a chance of rain anyway.



















Made a "ring" of 3/4 that I glassed into the fiberglass box, and then attached my baffle to that. I wrapped it in black carpet, tho I may make a trim panel later that covers everything, if I have time.










Jason from another of our stores has been helping out so I can work on this, and in down time he's helped by running wires and taking molds for the rear pods.




























Since I got the box done, I moved on to making the mounting piece for the Pioneer Marine Controller.

I have the rest of the weekend off 

Jay


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

OK. Finished the mount for the remote control/display. It's not mounted down yet, it's just sitting (mostly) in place 

Started the front speaker mounts too. Jason got a bunch done on the side pods, but I didn't get a chance to take any photos of progress.





































more later...

Jay


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

More progress...





































Still working on it....

Jay


----------



## us_amp (Aug 25, 2009)

Your work is absolutely amazing. Job well done so far.


----------



## Audiolife (Dec 19, 2008)

I likey


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

OK. Well, we finally got it done.
The customer kind of turned into a douchebag this week. When we originally took the job we lowballed the labor with the understanding that we would be working on it while doing our normal jobs too. The customer told us that was fine, no hurry, "You can't rush a work of art." -- his exact words. I also told him the longer he left it with me the more effort I'd put into the little things.

He had also told us we wouldn't see him until it was done and we would "probably have to call me to come and get it." 

He was up at our shop almost daily "bringing up more money."

Then he started whining about how long it was taking, etc. And while I was off this weekend they decided to ship it today. I had to come in early on Monday so Jason could finish the pods he was working on, because the panel they mount to is pivotal to all the other pieces of the bike coming together.

Then I was working on it today and the salesman told him "it should be ready in about an hour," without asking me first. He showed up about 2.5 hrs later...and I was still working on it.

I hate retail...

But, on the up side, I learned that Karma exists. 
About a half hour after leaving with the bike, he got pulled over with no license and no motorcycle endorsement for "speeding." The impounded his bike, called his wife and the cops even gave him a ride back to our shop to wait.



Here's some finished pics:

These are the pods Jason made...after sitting on the bike, they are a little in the way, but that's how he wanted them (like his boy's pods.)




























Another shot of the dash...(the original remote brain was bad, and the backlighting didn't work, so we replaced it.)










Here's the "trunk"...




























The main fuse between the original battery and the Kinetik. The fuse that is with the Kinetik is for the amp.



















more...


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Yeah, I took the pics before we cleaned it. Sorry. 
We cleaned it up before it left, but I didn't get any pics then, since I had another customer to help out.




























Jay


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

damn, nice work.... should have probably opted for marine speakers on the side pods.... those are going to be rain catchers


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Yeah, that's what I said. But nobody listens to the installer 
These guys are usually pretty good about watching the weather and if it's supposed to ride, they don't take them out.

Jay


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

JayinMI said:


> Yeah, that's what I said. But nobody listens to the installer
> Jay


they never do


----------



## vwtoby (Oct 28, 2005)

how did it sound?


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

The highs were amazing. It was very loud and clear. The sub is what it is...it's not a car, so there's really nothing to "contain" the bass. Now, with that said, from next to the bike, it had some impact, but that was about it...but say 10 feet in front of the bike, (or above it) it sounded like a car with subs in it driving by. Should attract some attention. Actually, it already did...from the police 

Jay


----------



## KMelt (Jan 19, 2009)

Very nice, very nice!!


----------



## Audiolife (Dec 19, 2008)

JayinMI said:


> The highs were amazing. It was very loud and clear. The sub is what it is...it's not a car, so there's really nothing to "contain" the bass. Now, with that said, from next to the bike, it had some impact, but that was about it...but say 10 feet in front of the bike, (or above it) it sounded like a car with subs in it driving by. Should attract some attention. Actually, it already did...from the police
> 
> Jay


LOL need a video of that...I would be pointing at every other car around if i were pulled over on the scooter:laugh:


----------

